
Less than half of working Americans will have a paycheck in May - spking
https://www.businessinsider.com/layoffs-coronavirus-less-than-half-american-workers-paycheck-wage-may-2020-4
======
vanniv
All is going according to plan.

In order for people to be willing to be enslaved, first you must destroy their
livelihood.

